# Pictures of you in winterwear...



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Some nice people gave me a hat and mittens and a scarf....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And this is me on a snowmobile in Yellowstone a few years back....


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

My, what a lovely scarf!


----------



## carolinehill (Dec 20, 2011)

Its Beautiful and looks very elegant on you


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Soooo, it's Miss Scarlet, on the porch, with her mittens?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Here we are, snowshoeing at Black Canyon of the Gunnison National Park (Colorado):


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I live in Texas.  My winter wear is shorts, t-shirt, and flip flops.


----------

